# Frogman Titanium



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well was out in China town today on the way home. Caught some really hot young chicks performing on a stage for a TV special or something, or models or something, who cares looked sweet.

Anyway, went there for a purpose, an ebay seller I know. I grabbed something very odd, feature basic, huge hockey puckish. Just plain odd and I love it despite it being the most expensive Casio I have bought to date.

An all titanium watch Japan made with condom coating  i believe these are not made now and its the Rusty too

May get some of my own pics tomorrow perhaps, had to borrow some thanks to the original posters, you can borrow mine when up


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

education shortage here-condom coating???? still got protective grease on??? please James explain :to_become_senile:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful model. And indeed a very collectible model fetchin over $400.00usd at times! I have handled many Froggies in the past and sourced a few for Americans 6 years ago from the Japan Yahoo auctions. I still have DW8200 first version with only the froggie logo on the backcase...but need to source a NOS bezel/strap for it some day.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are beautiful yet oddest G I think

Oh, and referring to its coating. Well all Ti in a rubberish compound. And you know what happens if these are not used, you will have a bunch of these rug rats running about, yes folks there are stories where baby G's come from


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty. Not so good pictures today, did not capture the display in its true glory or color, pics a bit light today and color cast. My biggest watch right now, doubles as a hockey puck I hear.

I had the case off. What a work of art. All Ti. The top half the case is the same coating as the buttons and shines through the bezel in some spots. I like it. Very very comfy actually strap is very supple


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

James said:


> They are beautiful yet oddest G I think
> 
> Oh, and referring to its coating. Well all Ti in a rubberish compound. And you know what happens if these are not used, you will have a bunch of these rug rats running about, yes folks there are stories where baby G's come from


 :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

dont shout at me-im just asking some questions here...i dont get it, these casio frogman and mudman things, whats with the names? also, i think these are decidedly ugly and brutish, can someone explain why theyre so liked by some?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, the name, because its the G-Shock true diver and because it has a frog on the back, mind you most the 200m pieces have been proven at depth 

Ugly is in when its tastefully done and yes they are brutish, not jewelery.

Look, everyone likes and wants the odd things because they are odd and rare, women with three breasts etc, but most won't admit it 

.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

how do you go about putting a different strap on them?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Ugly? haha! some collectors simple adorethe Frogman collection. These are the only ISO 200M certified Casios and made to fit over wetsuits, hence the longer straps. The titanium was used to resist rust. In the early 90s Casio started the series Master of Gs, about 8 or 9 models all ending in -man...Frogman, Mudman, Gaussman, Riseman, etc. They were large and each specialized in one feature. These were THE models to collect! The yellow Frogman DW8xxx became a cult model and fetched over $300 in the following years....I had 2 of them but too large for my 6.5 inch wrist. Not ugly but big, bold and in-your-face appeal haha!

Yours looks pristine and very collectible! Congrats!


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Cracking watch James! - I know these are a bit 'marmite' but I love mine - rugged and super tough :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice one there!! Don't see those on the bay anymore

I found it strange I went for the stealth piece myself usually requiring color


----------



## nAscA (Oct 17, 2009)

James, nice watch. I have the same and like it more and more. I have 14 Frogmen, and this is one of favorites.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

nAscA said:


> James, nice watch. I have the same and like it more and more. I have 14 Frogmen, and this is one of favorites.


a true collector!!! good on you! I have only 1, a DW6300 needing new bezel/strap...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

:man_in_love: love it nice find


----------



## nAscA (Oct 17, 2009)

Thian said:


> nAscA said:
> 
> 
> > James, nice watch. I have the same and like it more and more. I have 14 Frogmen, and this is one of favorites.
> ...


it's pretty hard to find new bezel and strap. But you can try it here: http://list5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/2084045111-category-leaf.html


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks..have it bookmarked already haa! sometimes they pop up .....


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I often see new bezel and straps on Ebay.

Love the Frogman! Sweet watch I hope you enjoy it.

P.S. I also have a metal case G-Shock, very nice feel and finish to them. Enjoy!!!!


----------

